# My first rats!



## drnkbeer (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all,
Well I finally did it, I got a pair of rats after planning and researching for what felt like forever. This evening I got them and decided to start immersion, I only managed to get 4 hours in, both I and the rats were exhausted (long day for them I guess at a pet store). But progress was made, they were both happy to be stroked and touched, and one even fell asleep inside my hoody against me. Will keep working with them tomorrow. 

But for now, I'd like to introduce you to: Walter (the grey backed one) and Ozzy (the whiter one). Apparently 10-12 weeks old, I love them already, maybe someday the feeling will be mutual haha! Either way they've been put into their cage, Walter has gone straight to bed, don't blame him as that's where I'm off too. Night

(The closeup is of Walter)


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

wow, ozzy looks just like my rat mowgli! lol <3


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

They're cuties! ^_^


----------



## drnkbeer (Sep 2, 2016)

Just checked some of your pictures, he really does! Even the same sort of facial marking.
Thank you, I think so too! Hopefully they'll begin to trust me a little more, they're still a little jumpy and nervous around me.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Ahhh! Oh my goodness they are cute  I love the name Walter lol. Congrats on your new fur babies


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

drnkbeer said:


> Just checked some of your pictures, he really does! Even the same sort of facial marking.
> Thank you, I think so too! Hopefully they'll begin to trust me a little more, they're still a little jumpy and nervous around me.


 I know! Lol! Ozzy's whiskers seem normal and straight. Mowgli's are all curly, its funny to see him sniff around with them. Good luck on the immersion and trust training!


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Just came across this thread! Thank you, because I had to look up immersion bonding on here! Well, on night one of the new ladies, three are fast asleep under my leg and one is staring me down from the safety of the cushion! I thought I had to let them "settle in" so thanks again for mentioning this, because I need would've realised.


----------

